# Rep. Denham to Rail Chair



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 17, 2013)

Rep. Jeff Denham R-Turlock has been named chair of the Railroads, Pipelines and Hazardous Materials subcommittee by Infastructure and Transportation Chairman Bill Shuster for the 113th Congress.

From Rep. Denham's website:



> *WASHINGTON, DC — *U.S. Representative Jeff Denham (R-Turlock), member of the House Committee on Transportation and Infrastructure, was today named Chairman of the Railroads, Pipelines and Hazardous Materials Subcommittee for the 113th Congress.“I am honored to have been selected to Chair the Subcommittee on Railroads, Pipelines and Hazardous Materials in the 113th Congress,” said Denham. “Rail transportation is the backbone of America’s economy, and I look forward to the opportunity to look for more cost-effective and innovative approaches to passenger and freight rail service in order to generate American jobs and promote economic development.”
> 
> U.S. House Transportation and Infrastructure Committee Chairman Bill Shuster (R-PA) made the announcement this morning.



Politico has reported that one Democratic source has said this "would seem related to his opposition to Calif. HSR."

(Moderators: I put this in HSR, because of the possible implications. but move it where you think best.)


----------

